# OHC 6 Camshaft



## ATT502 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a 1967 OHC 6 with a 1bbl. In need of a camshaft new, used or otherwise. Any one out there have any ideas?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Theres a bunch of OHC guys over on the PY forums. They may have a good lead or an actual camshaft if you have no luck here.






OHC-6 TECH - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Over Head Cam projects, questions and advice.



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Reach out to Rob, He now owns Woodland Motorsports OHC 6 Parts and Tech.
He may be able to help;








Woodland Motorsports LLC


Woodland Motorsports LLC. Отметки "Нравится": 191. 1966-1969 Pontiac OHC 6 Engine Parts Source




www.facebook.com





Also might check out our FB forum;








Overhead Cammers Club Forum | Facebook


Welcome to the Overhead Cammers Club Forum, the official forum of the Overhead Cammers Chapter, POCI. This Forum will serve both members and non-members with any questions regarding the 1966-69 model...




www.facebook.com





Cheers.


----------

